
The Sense of an Endling - Vigier
https://longreads.com/2017/03/24/the-sense-of-an-endling
======
brut
If I may, the article would be much more enjoyable with pictures of the
animals discussed populating the margins. I am constantly googling for said
animals :)

------
woliveirajr
> (...) and a gorilla used his hands to tell humans the story of how he became
> an orphan.

This is touching. Deeply.

~~~
brut

        The last pair of great auks had hidden themselves on a
        huge rock in the northern Atlantic. In 1844, a trio of
        Icelandic bounty hunters found them in a crag, incubating
        an egg. Two of the hunters strangled the adults to get to
        the egg, and the third accidentally crushed its shell
        under his boot.
    

Without being too cynical, that exemplifies part of _Human Nature_ in a
nutshell.

~~~
tscs37
With only one living member of a species left and the egg, I doubt the species
would have survived for much longer without humans.

------
ianai
Humans do too much harm. Yes, the world is violent. That doesn't mean we can
kill anything at will.

------
cyberpunk
I thought this was going to be about the Booker prize winning book by Julian
Barnes.

Apparently not. I would check it out though, It's a good one!

------
eyeownyde
I imagine the last member of a dying society (defeated in war, disease, etc)
has a similar lonely experience.

~~~
ajarmst
We are seeing a similar process as the last native speakers of now extinct
languages pass.

------
roystonvassey
This is truly one of the saddest things I've read. :(

